# Beware of fake juice



## Mollie (9/5/20)

There is a person selling fake Nasty Juices on Facebook
About a week and half ago the person also posted on a whatsapp group for sale 
At first was selling for R100 for 50ml and now R150 

Now first of all original Nasty Juice is not coming in 50 ml
And second original Nasty juice is around R280 for 60ml
And third I've never seen original Nasty in a aluminum container 

Me and another person told the person what it is not the original and is not right to sell fake juice but looks like the oerson don't care about the health of the vapers

Please be carefull when buying juice from non reliable suppliers 






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## M.Adhir (9/5/20)

While in this specific case it may be fake / Clone etc....

I'm pretty sure Nasty juice used to come in metal bottles.
And used to be 50ml before as well
Used to be a silvery metal bottle in a metal tin.
Well at least the cushman I used to pay R250 for from 'reputable' stores used to come like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Mollie (9/5/20)

M.Adhir said:


> While in this specific case it may be fake / Clone etc....
> 
> I'm pretty sure Nasty juice used to come in metal bottles.
> And used to be 50ml before as well
> ...


I did some research and you can get 50ml bottles but i can only find those types in the UK at around R275 
So if you import loads of them and sell it here between R100 and R150 your loosing money and not making any
My opinion 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip (9/5/20)

The vaper said:


> I did some research and you can get 50ml bottles but i can only find those types in the UK at around R275
> So if you import loads of them and sell it here between R100 and R150 your loosing money and not making any
> My opinion
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


 I am living now in Ireland for three years from CT and you can get from retailers Nasty Juice for €14 so bearing in mind retail markup and discounts it not totally impossible but i agree highly unlikely especially if you selling it through the classifieds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brenden (11/5/20)

The vaper said:


> There is a person selling fake Nasty Juices on Facebook
> About a week and half ago the person also posted on a whatsapp group for sale
> At first was selling for R100 for 50ml and now R150
> 
> ...


Yeah I seen alot of fake Nasty juice and jam monster being sold at very cheap prices , Always buy from reputatable vape vendors ,no corner shops


----------



## Silver (11/5/20)

Thanks for sharing this @The vaper 

If it is fake juice, the guy is clearly making hay while the lockdown shines
It’s such a pity that this type of thing happens
And if it is indeed fake, then it’s bringing down the name of the original juice and might not even be safe


----------

